# sydney friday 4th late start



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

i was thinking of going for a fish on friday, i have to drop the kids off at school so it would be 9.00 - 9.30 by the time i was on the water.
I usually put in at camp cove but am happy to go anywhere.
It looks like there wont be much swell so it could be worth a look outside or i could paddle over to middle head / balmoral if anyone wants to meet there.

open to suggestions, just need to catch fish

Kerry


----------

